# Ebay-Kleinanzeigen Konto "gehackt"



## JuniorJack (27 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich eine Kleinanzeige bei Ebay erstellt. Kurz darauf fiel mir auf, dass ich auf der EMail-Adresse, mit welcher ich auch das Ebay Konto erstellt hatte, keine Mails mehr bekam. Zur selben Zeit kam auf meiner EbayApp eine Anfrage über einen Artikel rein, den ich garnicht reingestellt hatte. Über den PC habe ich mich dann bei Ebay eingeloggt und sah plötzlich zusätzlich zu meiner Anzeige noch eine weitere Anzeige über den Verkauf eines Macbooks. Zu dieser Anzeige wurde auch ein weitere Name + Kontaktdaten angelegt. Ein Fantasie-Nick und eine Email-Adresse "[email protected]". 
Zu dieser E-Mail Adresse wurde zusätzlich noch bei meinem E-Mail-Anbieter eine Weiterleitung (ohne Kopie auf dem Server) eingerichtet, weshalb ich auch keine Mails mehr bekam. 
Glücklicherweise ist mir dies recht schnell aufgefallen. 
Wer also mal Kontakt zu dieser Adresse hat: aufpassen! Wird wahrscheinlich keine Ware geben!

Und eine Frage: Bringt eine Anzeige bei so etwas was? Lässt sich da überhaupt (vllt über web.de) der wirkliche Benutzer ermitteln? Solche Leute wissen ja bestimmt, wie sie anonym bleiben?!

LG
JJ


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2016)

Auch hier gilt - die einzige (realistische) Chance ist den Weg des Geldes zu verfolgen


----------



## JuniorJack (27 Oktober 2016)

Es wurde ja nichts verkauft, da ich es ja vorher schon entdeckt hatte. Ebay-Konto sperren lassen.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Oktober 2016)

Dann ist das sehr unwahrscheilich, dass einer den Hacker deines Kontos ermittelt.


----------



## Noisette (10 Februar 2017)

Das hatte ich im letzten Jahr auch. Ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig, als ich morgens 105  Mails auf dem Rechner hatte, in denen ich nach dem supergünstigen Samsung S7 gefragt wurde???? Habe mich sofort mit ebay Kleinanzeigen in Verbindung gesetzt und die haben das ganz schnell geregelt. Aber der erste Schock war groß


----------

